# Massoth Resumes delivery to the US



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

News Flash: Massoth has officially resumed shipping the US, it is offering its US customers a $40 discount on its XSL decoders until August 31, 2011.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that news, Mohammed. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

You are welcome keith, there is more to come


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, where do you buy it? Who is the new distributor? 

Greg


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg: For now, it seems they are going direct to dealers. Closest to you 
is the guy you met at the BTS, James Shourt.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg: 
I will be posting additional information in the next couple of weeks. 

Mohammed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Chip... I don't know all the in's and out's of the Massoth "story"...

James is good enough for me, and it was nice meeting you at the BTS.

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Massoth have now posted their 2011 US price list on their website and have began processing dealers orders. I am now a factory authorized dealer for Massoth and I will be receiving my stock by mid-july. Please, feel free to contact me if you want check on product availability or to place an order ( 1st class member of this forum will receive a 5% discount ).


----------



## jeshourt (Feb 15, 2008)

I am the Chief Engineer at the Shourt Line and are the #1 Massoth dealer in the US for 4 years running. I am happy to report that our first direct order from Massoth Germany has passed customs in Louisville, KY just this morning and will be shipping out to US customers next week from the Shourt Line in Los Angeles, California USA.

It has been a long wait but product is here and yes the Shourt Line will sell all Massoth Products at our everyday discount prices on all items and we are selling the summer specials at the published Massoth Germany Summer price for the US market of $259.00 USD for the XLS kit and $99.00 USD for the High output pulse smoker with SUSI bus.

Order now as we expect to run out and the next shipment from Germany will not arrive until June 28, 2011 but should arrive every two week there after like clock work. Depending on final shipping and duty taxes we may also be able to lower our already discounted Massoth prices. Check back after our Summer DCC seminars in Santa Monica California USA (by the beach) which start next week run through July 23, 2011. By the way, all attendees of our seminars receive a 15% coupon off MSRP for attending 1 day seminars and 20% off MSRP coupon for attending a 3 day seminar. These coupons can be applied to any Massoth, PIKO, ZIMO, SPROG II or other mfg. products as your wish.

I hope this answers your questions about Massoth product availability in the US market.

James


----------

